# Dalvik like port to the Palm/HP WebOS



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Im not a dev but i just want to bring this up here as im really interested in that project. If you havent been following xda-developers theres a thread about "PalmDroid" which is basically trying to port dalvik so we can use android apps within the WebOS sytem.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230723

Im hoping some devs from here are also intrested and maybe can team up with roto-rooter and make this thing come to life.


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, this would be great. I think alot of people would prefer this over a full android port, especially considering we won't be getting a tablet OS until ICS. Maybe let the cm7 team work their magic on porting android and the touchdroid guys can help with this?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

this would be great.
however, i am willing to do anything i can to get WebOS off of this thing. the more i use it, the slower it gets. i dont care if it is stock Gingerbread, CM7, HC, ICS....whatever....just give me android.
but if getting dalvik to work would be great in of its self.


----------



## 1fastrsx (Aug 27, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> this would be great.
> however, i am willing to do anything i can to get WebOS off of this thing. the more i use it, the slower it gets. i dont care if it is stock Gingerbread, CM7, HC, ICS....whatever....just give me android.
> but if getting dalvik to work would be great in of its self.


I agree. I don't see why everyone is so in love with this OS. Too slow in my opinion.


----------



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

1fastrsx said:


> I agree. I don't see why everyone is so in love with this OS. Too slow in my opinion.


I love the "cards" system they have. The OS does need some tweaks and optimization but nothing I've encountered is as awesome as the cards.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I really don't see the slowness issue that people are complaining about..Overclocked to 1.7ghz and things react as I would expect them to.


----------



## 1fastrsx (Aug 27, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> I really don't see the slowness issue that people are complaining about..Overclocked to 1.7ghz and things react as I would expect them to.


Then pickup an iPad2 and compare. I overclocked to 1.7 and it's now bearable but I shouldn't have to ramp the CPU up that high to get a satisfactory performing OS.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure most OS's are slower compared to the ipad2.....


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

After Overclocking and following some guides it is better. I it made me feel like I was going back to my iPhone 3g. The cards are nice and it is simple to use. The but compared to android and ios I feel it lacks a lot speed wise.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

devize said:


> I agree, this would be great. I think alot of people would prefer this over a full android port, especially considering we won't be getting a tablet OS until ICS. Maybe let the cm7 team work their magic on porting android and the touchdroid guys can help with this?


CM7 is designed for tablets as well, it is ICS before ICS was even thought of, and it's compatible with more devices than what ICS will be at launch. It will still require the CM7 team or a Team of some sort to make ICS compatible with the touchpad. So far from what i've read "all new devices" will work with ICS. but haven't seen anything on making ICS compatible with previous hardware, think it will be up to their parent companies make the ICS builds.

Besides all that, the WebOS in my experience so far is so incredibly slow, even comes to a halt at times even after all of the performance tweeks... I've been using it very sparingly after the "newness" wore off. I got it to be a book reader if nothing else... and that is all it is until Android is on it.


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> CM7 is designed for tablets as well, it is ICS before ICS was even thought of, and it's compatible with more devices than what ICS will be at launch. It will still require the CM7 team or a Team of some sort to make ICS compatible with the touchpad. So far from what i've read "all new devices" will work with ICS. but haven't seen anything on making ICS compatible with previous hardware, think it will be up to their parent companies make the ICS builds.
> 
> Besides all that, the WebOS in my experience so far is so incredibly slow, even comes to a halt at times even after all of the performance tweeks... I've been using it very sparingly after the "newness" wore off. I got it to be a book reader if nothing else... and that is all it is until Android is on it.


really???? I've had gret expirience on my touchpad with webOS...granted I will agree it needs a bit more refinement, but definitely a great OS in my opinion. I am cosidering doing some webOS deving because I like it so much. I wonder though, if it may be possible to do a sort of chroot thing like with ubuntu to run android apps????? create a kinda emulator for the android windows system so the apps can run in a card like the xserver emulator on webOS. Then the apps can looks to the chroot for their needs =3 just an idea and idk if it will work or not though. Anyone got any info on alien dalvik and how it works???


----------



## jaysibe712 (Aug 25, 2011)

the android os is the most stable os, thus being the one we love to play around with. We should give the webOS a modded Rom to see how it handles. Good idea with an android emulator running on a card for simply apps. But is so much dedication to a dead os worth it?


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

ECOTOX said:


> really???? I've had gret expirience on my touchpad with webOS...granted I will agree it needs a bit more refinement, but definitely a great OS in my opinion. I am cosidering doing some webOS deving because I like it so much. I wonder though, if it may be possible to do a sort of chroot thing like with ubuntu to run android apps????? create a kinda emulator for the android windows system so the apps can run in a card like the xserver emulator on webOS. Then the apps can looks to the chroot for their needs =3 just an idea and idk if it will work or not though. Anyone got any info on alien dalvik and how it works???


sup with the infinite amount of question marks?


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

I heard the guys doing the cm7 port are actually working on this, is it true? I got told that they require a full android port before they can get it to work though, otherwise it'll be too slow.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

devize said:


> I heard the guys doing the cm7 port are actually working on this, is it true? I got told that they require a full android port before they can get it to work though, otherwise it'll be too slow.


I never heard this. And I don't understand why that would be the case..


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

devize said:


> I heard the guys doing the cm7 port are actually working on this, is it true? I got told that they require a full android port before they can get it to work though, otherwise it'll be too slow.


Cm7 guyz are working porting android and then dual booting android+webOS, not a android app player for webOS


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

vareblade said:


> sup with the infinite amount of question marks?


without questions there's no answers =P infinite questions breads infinite answers =3 but really its just how I type xD

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

I think myriad hasn't released alien dalvik yet.. I couldn't even find info on which model they can perform on. Does anyone know anything? On another note, I have grown fond of the webOs. I love its multi tasking system. Unique. I will admit it still needs improvement buti believe this OS has potential if in the right hands. Would love to see alien dalvik on the hp tp.

p.s after overclocking to 1.5ghz, its performance is fast enough for me..


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

ECOTOX said:


> really???? I've had gret expirience on my touchpad with webOS...granted I will agree it needs a bit more refinement, but definitely a great OS in my opinion. I am cosidering doing some webOS deving because I like it so much. I wonder though, if it may be possible to do a sort of chroot thing like with ubuntu to run android apps????? create a kinda emulator for the android windows system so the apps can run in a card like the xserver emulator on webOS. Then the apps can looks to the chroot for their needs =3 just an idea and idk if it will work or not though. Anyone got any info on alien dalvik and how it works???


please see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16971920&postcount=27 he talks about the same thing


----------



## Khanam (Jul 4, 2011)

1. For those complaining about slowness, please install the patches, tweaks and kernel as recommended on precentral. I did that and I am blown away by how fast it is now. I am not even oc'd much.
2. Gingerbread is designed fir phones. All gb tablets I have played with are not optimized for tablets. Honeycomb is a different matter and that I would love to see on the touchpad. As such getting cm7 on this does not even get me excited enough to blink an eyelid. Gingerbread on a tablet is quite underwhelming since it is not tablet optimized. 
3. This device would probably have been a lot more successful if HP had marketed it only as an office productivity solution. The UI is certainly very intuitive with the cards etc. Once again please install prepare and the tweaks to unlock your touchpad. Then only can you judge the it well. HP stunted it with a few things that if removed, make a night and day difference.
4. Instead of the full port I would prefer the Dalvik engine to get the apps we need. That's the touchpads biggest drawback, not the OS. Once again, please judge after you install recommended preware homebrew tweaks and patches. I just compared it to my brother in laws ipad2 and this was optically faster for sure.


----------



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

have you used a tablet with cm7 on it? When the full table tweaks section is enabled it is quite a capable tablet os.


Khanam said:


> 1. For those complaining about slowness, please install the patches, tweaks and kernel as recommended on precentral. I did that and I am blown away by how fast it is now. I am not even oc'd much.
> 2. Gingerbread is designed fir phones. All gb tablets I have played with are not optimized for tablets. Honeycomb is a different matter and that I would love to see on the touchpad. As such getting cm7 on this does not even get me excited enough to blink an eyelid. Gingerbread on a tablet is quite underwhelming since it is not tablet optimized.
> 3. This device would probably have been a lot more successful if HP had marketed it only as an office productivity solution. The UI is certainly very intuitive with the cards etc. Once again please install prepare and the tweaks to unlock your touchpad. Then only can you judge the it well. HP stunted it with a few things that if removed, make a night and day difference.
> 4. Instead of the full port I would prefer the Dalvik engine to get the apps we need. That's the touchpads biggest drawback, not the OS. Once again, please judge after you install recommended preware homebrew tweaks and patches. I just compared it to my brother in laws ipad2 and this was optically faster for sure.


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Domsim said:


> have you used a tablet with cm7 on it? When the full table tweaks section is enabled it is quite a capable tablet os.


My old Nook Color running CM7 was fantastic. OC'd to 1.3ghz and with the tablet tweaks, nearly every app, even ones not designed for the NC resolution were great. In the end, the NC didn't quite fit my needs, so I got rid of it and stumbled across the TP firesale and decided to pick one up.


----------



## Khanam (Jul 4, 2011)

Domsim said:


> have you used a tablet with cm7 on it? When the full table tweaks section is enabled it is quite a capable tablet os.


I did. Its ok but not as nice as honeycomb for a tablet. To be honest I really liked the webOS UI even though we have 4 android phones in the family and a 7" galaxy tab, I had to accept that I liked the webOS UI a lot more than gingerbread. I find the gingerbread approach less satisfying on large screens. Its perfectly fine for phone sized screens. That was probably the reason google made honeycomb for tablets.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as I know, the version of Cyanogen we will see on the touchpad will be similar to honeycomb/ICS
Having the UI and operational factors.
The devices hardware is capable of very great things, just give it time.
There's a reason we got these things for dirt cheap, remember...
Once the teams eliminate the bugs we will see some awesome things with the hardware!


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone is free to have their own personal opinon , likes and dislikes. I just feel with an app emulator port we can get the best of both worlds. But since i have not seen nor played with icecream who knows what the future holds. All in all im in favor of choice, I am not an apple fan i have used apple products and yes they are good in the "press button everything tht should work will work" kinda way , but i never liked their closed system approach, but i have to give major props to apple for the iphone and how it changed the whole smartphone game. It brought choice to a market devoid of any real options ( if anyone has used windows mobile at that time they know what i mean) It forced the market to update itself and become better. The market is still evolving and i feel WebOS is one of the offshoots that does have a chance.Its not the closed system like apple but its not the free for all like android is. It has its positive points.too bad HP just doesnt seem up to pushing its boundaries,


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Dalingrin and others have said that GB is needed in preparation for ICS. HC has no source code available so is no help.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree. I love webos after the patches and oc to 1.5. I am selling my honeycomb transformer because I feel webos is that much better a tablet os. Yes it lacks apps. No doubt. In time. AND at the price, if you found one, it cannot be beat!

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## aludal (Sep 9, 2011)

In theory, webOS by its design is superior to any Android out there. In practice, there are tons of optimizations that should be made to Android (AOSP 3.2) code to get TP's agility and responsiveness roughly on the level of Huawei MediaPad (similar/compatible SoC with HP TP). Renderscript code of Android 3.x may never be released as opensource (=good-bye hardware UI acceleration), as it's too much tied to a particular hardware. It is true however that if one scratches A3.x off of its fancy UI, launcher, and Renderscript, one gets Android 2.3.x, so building CM7 on TP is sorta leading to main target: be it a Android 3.2 or ICS. However, of what I have seen on Huawei MediaPad, it's nowhere an iPad2. Not even an original iPad. CM7 on TP itself, contrary to what the last video narrator tells us, doesn't turn on UI hardware acceleration automagically, and without a very proprietary Qualcomm's code for Adreno 220/DSP there will be nothing. My NookColor on CM7 has recently lost HQ YouTube and Flash hardware support because there's none in the CM7 code. (need to roll back to older YouTube app and Flash 10.1 which were more tolerant to badly supported hardware.) 
On the other hand, an optimized webOS on TP can remain a real contender, see the specs and some benchmarks in my blog. The tragedy at HP couldn't happen at the worst time for webOS team. But instead of waiting for an Android port, I'd rather see a webOS port for Huawei MediaPad


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

Khanam said:


> 1. For those complaining about slowness, please install the patches, tweaks and kernel as recommended on precentral. I did that and I am blown away by how fast it is now. I am not even oc'd much.
> 2. Gingerbread is designed fir phones. All gb tablets I have played with are not optimized for tablets. Honeycomb is a different matter and that I would love to see on the touchpad. As such getting cm7 on this does not even get me excited enough to blink an eyelid. Gingerbread on a tablet is quite underwhelming since it is not tablet optimized.
> 3. This device would probably have been a lot more successful if HP had marketed it only as an office productivity solution. The UI is certainly very intuitive with the cards etc. Once again please install prepare and the tweaks to unlock your touchpad. Then only can you judge the it well. HP stunted it with a few things that if removed, make a night and day difference.
> 4. Instead of the full port I would prefer the Dalvik engine to get the apps we need. That's the touchpads biggest drawback, not the OS. Once again, please judge after you install recommended preware homebrew tweaks and patches. I just compared it to my brother in laws ipad2 and this was optically faster for sure.


Khanam,
I agree that it is so easy to make these TouchPads a great deal faster. After performing the recommended tweaks and then installing Govnah and the F4 Phantom Kernel (1.8Ghz on both cores), my TP "feels" twice as fast as it was.
At this point, I would be surprised if any developed Android solution for the TouchPad actually eliminates WebOS. Speaking for my team and the impressions I am getting from other devs, WebOS, will remain on the Touchpads, with an Android "superboot" option available at some point in the boot process.
TecKnight


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Some folks have said they think we should be trying to write an Android emulator. I respectfully disagree and here is why:

There things that I don't like about WebOS like
-closed source
-no global back button
-despite being hailed as the mobile os with the best multitasking, the web browser can't open tabs in the background
-phone applications open in a small emulator like window(Android handles this better)
-no equivalent to widgets
-not very customizable
-etc

I get lot of people who tell me they wish I'd work to improve WebOS rather than port Android. Unfortunately, WebOS is closed source. You are almost entirely at the mercy of HP or who ever may license it later. Binary patching can only get you so far. Something like CyanogenMod, OMFGB, or MIUI are not likely to happen with WebOS.

An Android emulator would be nice but it will not work well with the apps that I would to use with it. If the app is purely java then the emulator won't have any trouble but Netflix and other apps that use native code are going to have a hard time being supported.

WebOS does has nice flash support versus Gingerbread. That is really the main thing I like about WebOS at the moment. However, in my experience, recent Honeycomb builds have the same performance and that is on the slower Tegra 2.

For me, Honeycomb or very likely, Ice Cream Sandwich, superseeds WebOS. I don't see any major advantage for WebOS over Honeycomb. Some folks really like the card interface. I don't see it as that different than the multitasking in Honeycomb. In Honeycomb, you hit a button and scroll vertically to see the running apps versus swiping vertically and then scrolling horizontally. The card interface does stack like windows but I personally don't like multiple windows of the same application. I find tabs to be a better workflow.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

WebOS has a nice overall feel, but there's one glaring thing I can't stand about it: The web browser.

- Browsing local content is so cumbersome that it is extremely annoying if not impossible.
- No find on page feature. There's a patch that *kind of* gets it working, but it is extremely limited, glitchy, and not to mention difficult to actually patch.
- No way to download individual elements from web pages.
- Changing individual parameters such as user agent are either impossible (Palm/HP even said they will go out of their way to make it impossible) or extremely difficult.
- The browser can't open flash content directly (it has to be embedded,) and there's no separate flash app either.
- The keyboard sucks compared to alternatives like swype, and it is impossible to replace. (see 



)

And finally, biggest of all:

- Although it is possible to make an alternative browser, you CAN NOT set it as the default. Accessing web pages that open a new window/tab will always open in the built in web browser. When apps open links they will always open in the built in web browser. When you use "just type" it always opens in the built in web browser. Screw that.

Sorry the browser is a huge part of any mobile OS, and the WebOS browser just plain sucks.

Android it is.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> WebOS has a nice overall feel, but there's one glaring thing I can't stand about it: The web browser.
> 
> - Browsing local content is so cumbersome that it is extremely annoying if not impossible.
> - No find on page feature. There's a patch that *kind of* gets it working, but it is extremely limited, glitchy, and not to mention difficult to actually patch.
> ...


AMEN! I can't REPLACE webOS with android fast enough...lol!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## FunkandSoda (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/09/openmobiles-acl-brings-250000-android-apps-meego/

"This demo showcases ACL (version .9) running Pine Trail on version 1.2.0.90 of MeeGo. If you are focused on MeeGo, Linux, Bada, WebOS, or even Windows, OpenMobile can quickly integrate our exciting new technology to your OS and your users will have immediate access to the 250k+ apps"


----------



## sherryamurphy (Aug 22, 2011)

can this be put on the touchpad?...and if so how?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

1fastrsx said:


> Then pickup an iPad2 and compare. I overclocked to 1.7 and it's now bearable but I shouldn't have to ramp the CPU up that high to get a satisfactory performing OS.


You don't. Just turn off all that f'ing logging the HP has going on inside the touchpad and it runs smooth as silk even at 1.2. ipad2 phhfffffffffftttttt!!


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Roto -rooter left so that thread is no good ..
*here is a new thread for this project ,, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17558046#post17558046
and here is the IRC for this project ,,, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=PalmDroid*


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

While an Android emulator, Dalvik Port would be cool, it won't be true Android:

http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/09/heres-what-android-apps-on-the-blackberry-playbook-wont-do/


----------

